# 2014 LTZ RS adding performance



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Start with trying mid-grade or premium fuel. Then consider a tune.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

evilfix said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have an automatic 2014 LTZ RS and want to add a bit of performance to it. I already have a stock K&N air filter.
> Will adding a cold air intake produce any better performance?
> ...


The Cruze is controlled by a torque management computer. Changing hardware will not add performance alone and probably cause some drivability issues as the computer adjust fuel trims from the mods.

The best thing you can do is leave it stock and purchase a tune and run premium fuel.

If you want more performance after the tune, then I would start changing intake/exhaust/wastegate actuator/Bpv etc..

A "tune" is modifying the computer parameters, opening throttle, increasing fuel from injectors, raising the boost levels, changing the vvt...etc...for more performance

There are a few companies who still offer this service for the cruze... Bad news racing... trifecta...


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

Shroomie said:


> The Cruze is controlled by a torque management computer. Changing hardware will not add performance alone and probably cause some drivability issues as the computer adjust fuel trims from the mods.
> 
> The best thing you can do is leave it stock and purchase a tune and run premium fuel.
> 
> If you want more performance after the tune, then I would start changing intake/exhaust/wastegate actuator/Bpv etc..


Thanks for the info. Glad you mentioned this. I was just looking at Vermon and Trifecta. 
Most gas stations have 87 89 and 91 i believe? would 91 be ok?


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Start with trying mid-grade or premium fuel. Then consider a tune.


Thanks for the info. Glad you mentioned this. I was just looking at Vermon and Trifecta.
Most gas stations have 87 89 and 91 i believe? would 91 be ok? i know some stations have 93 i believe it is.


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

I was also looking at this thread about increasing plug gaps








Hesitation...GONE!


UPDATE: For those that don't want to read through the 2348972347892 pages of this thread, we have found that the following plugs seem to work best in the 1.4-Liter engines: -BKR8EIX-2668 (iridium plugs), expect ~10-15k regaps on these, ~40-50k overall life. -BKR7E-4644 (nickel/copper plugs)...




www.cruzetalk.com





Would that actually help?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

evilfix said:


> I was also looking at this thread about increasing plug gaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I run 93, but there is a large amount of users here that say 89 is good as well. We have two vendors here that supply tunes, BNR and Trifecta, there is also ZZP. I myself decided on Trifecta, but have yet to install it. Should done soon though.

jblackburns thread is an excellent reference. It is part of my standard reply about plugs and coil issues. So yes, .028 pretune and .024 post tune.

This is my standard post: Post in thread 'Car randomly dies driving/idleing (No check engine and OBD2 shows no codes)(SOLVED)'


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I run 93, but there is a large amount of users here that say 89 is good as well. We have two vendors here that supply tunes, BNR and Trifecta, there is also ZZP. I myself decided on Trifecta, but have yet to install it. Should done soon though.
> 
> jblackburns thread is an excellent reference. It is part of my standard reply about plugs and coil issues. So yes, .028 pretune and .024 post tune.
> 
> This is my standard post: Post in thread 'Car randomly dies driving/idleing (No check engine and OBD2 shows no codes)(SOLVED)'


Doing an ebay compatability search on the *BKR8EIX-2668* and *BKR8EIX-2668* says it doesnt fit the 2014 cruze.
Is this chart correct? or are people somehow installing these anyway?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

evilfix said:


> Doing an ebay compatability search on the *BKR8EIX-2668* and *BKR8EIX-2668* says it doesnt fit the 2014 cruze.
> Is this chart correct? or are people somehow installing these anyway?


I recommend AGAINST the BKR8, go with 7 instead. The 8's left unburnt fuel in my cylinders and had me chasing my tail for months. No clue how people are running them and getting full combustion honestly. I run these now: https://www.amazon.com/NGK-2667-BKR7EIX-Iridium-Spark/dp/B006BV7Z4Q


----------



## evilfix (Jan 13, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> I recommend AGAINST the BKR8, go with 7 instead. The 8's left unburnt fuel in my cylinders and had me chasing my tail for months. No clue how people are running them and getting full combustion honestly. I run these now: https://www.amazon.com/NGK-2667-BKR7EIX-Iridium-Spark/dp/B006BV7Z4Q


Since these arent for a Cruze I doubt i would be able to get Firestone or any other garage to install them, and i dont know how either lol nor do i have the tools


----------



## Cruton (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a 2014 auto. My first mod was trying different octanes. At least in my car at sea level (I live a stone's throw from the beach in Florida), there is a difference you can feel between 93 and 91 octane, so 93 it i. Next: Trifecta tune. Big improvement in city driving with mostly low speed acceleration runs that quickly decrease at highway speeds. Next: K&N panel filter - a little improvement; I'd read that it works better with exhaust improvements, so ZZP catless downpipe to the rescue! This mod seemed to bring it all together. Would reach triple digits much faster (relatively speaking) and kept pulling past 110 with no problem. I also changed to copper plugs. They don't last as long and require cleaning about every 6 months (ymmv) but there was an improvement over the Iridium. A note: after the ZZP downpipe was installed, it developed a case of blowout that was quickly taken care of with the MSD Blaster Coil Pack, a mod I highly recommend. With power-braking, it will lay rubber for quite a bit and surprise many cars that are supposed to take the Cruze's lunch money easily. It is a pleasure to merge unto expressways without fear, and to be able to pass on two-lane roads without having your heart in your mouth.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

By far, best bang for buck if you are looking for actual power gains; you HAVE to tune. Period in certain cases an intake can even make your car perform worse. It sucks that it's not like the old days where you can just slap i/h/e and a cam then fiddle with the carb, but the system is there, and it works great... You just gotta pay to play, unfortunately. Run 91 and a proper spark plug gap, that will for sure make a difference if you aren't already doing that. You can always lighten the vehicle, and of course, lowering it on proper suspension makes the car feel and look so much more sporty (and actually helps performance). Umm, lightweight wheels and good tires will give you grip (Bruning out aint movin) and also take unsprung weight and rotating mass away from your engine, which will not technically gain power, but more like give it back. But after all that, if you are boosted, you can spend a few bills, throw a trifecta tune in there, and call it a day. Night and day difference.


----------

